# Non ICT degree



## krish1420 (Sep 12, 2013)

All,

I need some senior's advice.

For non-ICT degree, where the experience has been assessed by ACS but no comments on education, is it a mandate to get vetassess assessment for the non ICT degree?

I researched the forum and found mixed responses.

Are there cases where the CO did not ask for education assessment? Even if it is an overseas qualification?

I wanted to know if I do not have an assessment from vetassess, will it lead to rejection or will the CO request me to get it done? If they do, will they be willing to wait till I get the results?

Please assist.

Thanks!
Krish


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

it seems u already got the invite for your claimed points. now u shud better go to lodge visa , i hope u claimed minimum points for education. at this point do not go for vet assess if ur degree is from recognized
institute. 

this is my opinion based on my point of view, u shud ask others too.


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

there is no question of not undertaking a qualification assessment just because ACS didn't include in their letter is it was non ICT. The CO will need a proof/evidence on where your qualification falls in the AQF framework so better you get it done in advance before filling the EOI else the CO will request for it anyway and at that moment, it's on him to either refuse (forfeit paid visa fee) and ask you to apply again once you have the qualification proof or, (if he's kind) then may keep your file open until you get your vetassess assessment completed. 

I know of a friend who got refusal because the CO said he had jumped the queue by submitting his EOI before completing all the required documentation/assessment and he lost the fee so it's a risk that you need to take based on your appetite.

Getting a invite is automated and based on claimed points but the actual verification of the claimed points only takes place manually when a CO is assigned.


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

krish1420 said:


> All,
> 
> I need some senior's advice.
> 
> ...


There might be difference of opinion but I can share my personal experience as I got a direct grant. It's upto you to decide later and may be you wish to seek assistance from DIBP.

If you have got a positive assessment from ACS, you can claim points as per the assessment. Even if you have a Non-ICT degree, you can directly claim the points for your degree and there is no need to get it assessed as the Degree won't be used to gain Skilled Experience for the job code and hence doesn't need to be assessed. You can submit the Marksheets and degree as proof of your graduation degree.

In my case, I had a Non-ICT Degree and got a positive assessment from ACS with 6 years deduction. I claimed my points for Skilled experience as per ACS and then claimed 15 points for my Non-ICT Degree. You can claim these 15 points for any Bachelors Degree and it doesn't need to be assessed on match your occupation code.

So in a nutshell, any degree that you wish to use for gaining Skilled employment and get minimum deduction in your experience is the one that has to be assessed. Any unrelated degree doesn't need to be assessed. 

The most important thing is that this Degree should be from a reputed/accredited University.


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

rohit1_sharma said:


> The most important thing is that this Degree should be from a reputed/accredited University.


Hi Rohit, so where do you reckon the definition of a reputed/accredited university (as per AQF) is held. I may personally feel my degree is reputed in India but it has to fit the same place in the AQF too. So isn't it with the assessing bodies who will assess your degree and then your claim of points for your education becomes valid?


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

aspiring_singh said:


> Hi Rohit, so where do you reckon the definition of a reputed/accredited university (as per AQF) is held. I may personally feel my degree is reputed in India but it has to fit the same place in the AQF too. So isn't it with the assessing bodies who will assess your degree and then your claim of points for your education becomes valid?


I did my graduation from Delhi University and it was accepted. The 15 points for Degree is not related to the job code you are applying for. You can have a diploma in Computers and get a positive skill assessment and still claim 15 points for your Graduation. That is what I did and it was accepted.


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

OK here you go.. -> Software Engineer - 261313


*Note: If your qualifications are not in a relevant field to your nominated occupation and you want to claim points, the ACS will be unable to provide advice to the department. In these circumstances, you are able to contact Vocational Education Training and Assessment Services (VETASSESS) who may be able to provide an opinion on your qualifications. The department will consider this advice when awarding points for your qualifications.
See: VETASSESS*

So like I said in my previous post, it's purely subjective and at the discretion of the CO as my friend was denied on the same grounds and he had his B.Com from DU too but the dept. clearly expects you to get your qualification assessed and the CO will have a right to reject if you don't meet the above criteria for your relevant ICT occupation..


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

Can't say much here as I got it done and had all my papers correct. I had Advance Diploma in Software Engg. which was assessed at AQF Advance Diploma, ACS deducted 6 years from my experience. I claimed my skilled experience points. For Education I claimed for my B.Com (Pass) degree from Delhi University and submitted all the marksheets and degrees. The CO definitely accepted it and gave me a grant.



aspiring_singh said:


> OK here you go.. -> Software Engineer - 261313
> 
> 
> *Note: If your qualifications are not in a relevant field to your nominated occupation and you want to claim points, the ACS will be unable to provide advice to the department. In these circumstances, you are able to contact Vocational Education Training and Assessment Services (VETASSESS) who may be able to provide an opinion on your qualifications. The department will consider this advice when awarding points for your qualifications.
> ...


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

Also you mean to say that all people that submit RPL get assessment done twice? One for skill as one for education? I don't think so. If they are submitting RPL, it clearly means that they don't have an ICT degree. But It's individual choice. VETASSESS site clearly says that if an assessment is needed, you will be referred by the authority.

I think your friend didn't provide proper documentation and CO never directly rejects the case, they will give you enough opportunity to support your case and can ask the candidate to get Degree assessed if they want. Let's cloise this discussion here and let the candidate who is in doubt, reach out to DIBP and get the actual answer because as you said earlier, it might be upto the CO.


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

I won't debate any more and have already given you authentic DIGBP site link that expects you to get your qualification assessed if non ICT. 

Both you and me have already gone past that phase so it's only for the future aspirants to be able to make an informed decision.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

rohit1_sharma said:


> Also you mean to say that all people that submit RPL get assessment done twice? One for skill as one for education? I don't think so. If they are submitting RPL, it clearly means that they don't have an ICT degree. But It's individual choice. VETASSESS site clearly says that if an assessment is needed, you will be referred by the authority.
> 
> I think your friend didn't provide proper documentation and CO never directly rejects the case, they will give you enough opportunity to support your case and can ask the candidate to get Degree assessed if they want. Let's cloise this discussion here and let the candidate who is in doubt, reach out to DIBP and get the actual answer because as you said earlier, it might be upto the CO.


Rohit ur B.Com was four years?
i am in a dilemma of points for education as i have following but i claimed only 10 points.

i have two years bachelors of arts and two years masters of computer sc. both are from recognized Uni..but m afraid of claiming 15 for both as they are not in one discipline. what is ur say about this?


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

samy25 said:


> Rohit ur B.Com was four years?
> i am in a dilemma of points for education as i have following but i claimed only 10 points.
> 
> i have two years bachelors of arts and two years masters of computer sc. both are from recognized Uni..but m afraid of claiming 15 for both as they are not in one discipline. what is ur say about this?


Hi,

My B.Com was 3 years degree. You can't combine two qualifications to claim points.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

rohit1_sharma said:


> There might be difference of opinion but I can share my personal experience as I got a direct grant. It's upto you to decide later and may be you wish to seek assistance from DIBP.
> 
> If you have got a positive assessment from ACS, you can claim points as per the assessment. Even if you have a Non-ICT degree, you can directly claim the points for your degree and there is no need to get it assessed as the Degree won't be used to gain Skilled Experience for the job code and hence doesn't need to be assessed. You can submit the Marksheets and degree as proof of your graduation degree.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. Claiming points for education and having an assessment for your profession are two different things.

You can basically claim points for education even if it's not relevant to your profession.

My bachelors degree from Sri Lanka was assessed by Engineers Australia as an Australian equivalent to Telecommunications Network Engineer occupation. 

However, I claimed 20 points for my PhD as an educational qualification. My Phd was not assessed by EA.


----------



## PRAUS (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi Friends,

The ACS has advised me to go through VETASSESS to get my qualification assessed? So in this case do i need to submit all the experience letters to VETASSESS and get my experience also assessed or i need to submit documents related to my qualifications and get my qualification assessment alone done? Which is the points test advise only(for applicants with non VETASSESS occupations?

also I am applying under the BA category which is not listed in the VETASSESS occupations?

Pl advise


----------



## manushri (Dec 9, 2014)

I am also in the same boat like yours ... please let me know if you get any inputs.

Regards,
Manu




PRAUS said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> The ACS has advised me to go through VETASSESS to get my qualification assessed? So in this case do i need to submit all the experience letters to VETASSESS and get my experience also assessed or i need to submit documents related to my qualifications and get my qualification assessment alone done? Which is the points test advise only(for applicants with non VETASSESS occupations?
> 
> ...


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

Guys what did u do..in my case they did not referred me to vetasses,but they did not even mentione dmy b.tech degree in report


----------



## nitink (Sep 29, 2013)

desi babu..

ACS report wont mention or assess if the educational degrees are Non-IT .
They will simply assess your experience and provide feedback..

If there is any need in future DIPB will ask to get the assessment done if there is any doubt on degrees. Till that time you can claim all your full points as per your qualifications.
No need to worry as of now.






DesiBabu said:


> Guys what did u do..in my case they did not referred me to vetasses,but they did not even mentione dmy b.tech degree in report


----------



## rsukhera (Mar 24, 2015)

*NON ICT Education*

I have the same case got ACS + on the basis of RPL. Done B.Com and wanted to know is it allowed to claim point for this education?

When you submit EOI then there is following confirmation


_*Is the above Education history information correct?*
Yes No
Answering YES to the above question will award the client points as they are claiming they have either completed this qualification or award at an Australian educational institution or the relevant skills assessing authority has found the client’s qualification or award to be of this recognised standard.
The assessing authority that conducts the client's skills assessment or VETASSESS can determine whether any relevant tertiary qualifications attained outside Australia are of a standard that is comparable to the relevant Australian tertiary qualification.*_


----------



## karanvir3 (Jul 15, 2015)

does this mean that if we get positive rpl assessment from acs , i do not need to get my B.A Bachelor of arts assessed ? I can claim 15 points for my B.A ? its a recognized degree .. please advise


----------



## vineetkakkar (Oct 14, 2015)

*Help with RPL required - Non ICT degree - Going for ACS*

Hi Rohit

I also have non ICT degree going for ACS via RPL. Can you help with some guidance on preparation of RPL report please.

- Vineet

------------------------------------





rohit1_sharma said:


> There might be difference of opinion but I can share my personal experience as I got a direct grant. It's upto you to decide later and may be you wish to seek assistance from DIBP.
> 
> If you have got a positive assessment from ACS, you can claim points as per the assessment. Even if you have a Non-ICT degree, you can directly claim the points for your degree and there is no need to get it assessed as the Degree won't be used to gain Skilled Experience for the job code and hence doesn't need to be assessed. You can submit the Marksheets and degree as proof of your graduation degree.
> 
> ...


----------



## likevarun (Nov 6, 2015)

rohit1_sharma said:


> Also you mean to say that all people that submit RPL get assessment done twice? One for skill as one for education? I don't think so. If they are submitting RPL, it clearly means that they don't have an ICT degree. But It's individual choice. VETASSESS site clearly says that if an assessment is needed, you will be referred by the authority.
> 
> I think your friend didn't provide proper documentation and CO never directly rejects the case, they will give you enough opportunity to support your case and can ask the candidate to get Degree assessed if they want. Let's cloise this discussion here and let the candidate who is in doubt, reach out to DIBP and get the actual answer because as you said earlier, it might be upto the CO.


In your ACS response, did they mention about your DU B.com (Pass) as Non ICT degree ? Why I am asking this because if they don't mention about your degree, can you still claim degree points ?


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

likevarun said:


> In your ACS response, did they mention about your DU B.com (Pass) as Non ICT degree ? Why I am asking this because if they don't mention about your degree, can you still claim degree points ?


Raising threads from the dead will rarely get the previous posters to reply...

If the ACS do not give a view on your qualification, you can still apply to Vetassess to have it assessed against the AQF.


----------



## Akash291184 (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi,
I am a graduate with BSC degree in chemistry and having experience of 10 years in software industry as lead consultant, designer & developer.
Points so far : Age 30, Ielts 10, Spouse : 5 
Please guide me: Can I claim 15 points based on my RPL & experience of 10 years.

Thanks in advance


----------

